# Found under the deck ... Name ideas!?



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking for name ideas for this beautiful girl 
She was surrendered to my rescue after being found under someone's deck last night.
She's no older than 3 months old, still very very small.
She's a little bit skittish but I'm sure she will come around 









She's completely white except for the markings on her face and her tail


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I like the names Luna and Katrina.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Hope is all I can think of. Kind of typical though maybe. I'll try and think of better ones.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Tiffisme45 said:


> I like the names Luna and Katrina.


I already had a Luna at the rescue, and a Kat,


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Chloe comes to mind?


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

gotchea said:


> Hope is all I can think of. Kind of typical though maybe. I'll try and think of better ones.


Hope is really cute!!  I like that. My roomate wants to name her deckboard, lmao NOT happening.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

rainbowrats said:


> Chloe comes to mind?


I've had a Chloe at the rescue too 
That's one of the hardest things about naming animals at the rescue, you can't recycle! HAhahaha


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh, awh we'll  maybe Vickie or Maria? I'm bad at names lol but those are some of the names I'd name my rats if I had girls  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

kayepaye said:


> Hope is really cute!!  I like that. My roomate wants to name her deckboard, lmao NOT happening.


 haha I'm glad you like it  I was going to say if it was a boy then decker  apparently my mind just names rats where they are from +ER. Found a wild rat, name? Wild+er=wilder. Found a rat under the deck? Deck+er=decker hahah my poor wilder has the least creative rat name ever. -_-


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Lily? Izzy? Button? - she is just so gosh darn cute!


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

She has almost the exact same markings as my girl Auburn. All I can think about is Winter, Maya and Alice.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Tiffisme45 said:


> Oh, awh we'll  maybe Vickie or Maria? I'm bad at names lol but those are some of the names I'd name my rats if I had girls


Those are cute! I'll add them to the pool


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

gotchea said:


> haha I'm glad you like it  I was going to say if it was a boy then decker  apparently my mind just names rats where they are from +ER. Found a wild rat, name? Wild+er=wilder. Found a rat under the deck? Deck+er=decker hahah my poor wilder has the least creative rat name ever. -_-


Hahaha Wilder is a cute name! Decker would be a good boys name, but she's definitely a little lady!!!


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> Lily? Izzy? Button? - she is just so gosh darn cute!


I really love the name Lily! That actually might be one of my top pics hahaha.

I have 2 mice named Izzy and George (from Grey's Anatomy)


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Penelepe said:


> She has almost the exact same markings as my girl Auburn. All I can think about is Winter, Maya and Alice.


We've had a winter and a Maya, but Alice is super super cute!!!


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Also, should I be worried about pregnancy at all???

The people who found her said they never saw any other rats in the area, and she's still really tiny.. I don't think she would be pregnant.. But would it be possible?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I sincerely doubt it, she looks very young.
You can monitor her weight on kitchen scales every day to see if there is a rapid weight increase - bear in mind that she will fatten up as grows. If you are worried.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I sincerely doubt it, she looks very young.
> You can monitor her weight on kitchen scales every day to see if there is a rapid weight increase - bear in mind that she will fatten up as grows. If you are worried.


I think I'm just being paranoid. She's literally sooooo tiny, I don't think our big street rats could even .. y'know lol.


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

Since she was found under decking and I love the word, what about Acacia?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

You should name her something robin williams deleted since he died today  that's what I heard I'm not sure if it is true.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I like Acadia. I also like Saia and Romance. Lol I like weird names. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Porsha...(porch, deck)...or Wanda b/c she wandered under the porch...lol...I'll keep thinking ;D


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

gotchea said:


> You should name her something robin williams deleted since he died today  that's what I heard I'm not sure if it is true.


 related not deleted oops!


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

gotchea said:


> You should name her something robin williams deleted since he died today  that's what I heard I'm not sure if it is true.


I'm not even joking, I was thinking on naming her Robin since she was found on Robin Street. No word of a life, that's crazy!


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> Porsha...(porch, deck)...or Wanda b/c she wandered under the porch...lol...I'll keep thinking ;D


Hahaha you are so creative!!!


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

RadiantRatties said:


> I like Acadia. I also like Saia and Romance. Lol I like weird names.


Those are nice  We had a Kaia before so not sure Saia would work, but I do like Acadia!!!


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

I think right now we're planning on going with Robin (Robbie for short), in honor of where she was found, and the late Robin Williams.

I'm going to try it on her for a few days and if it doesn't fit I'll revisit, but it seems to suit her. 

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!! I will keep them all in mind for future rescues!


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

My little Lucy looks like her. She looks like a Delilah.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Yay! Good name for all the reasons. See if you like it. If not, then you can always change it


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Well.. I think miss Robin might infact be pregnant after all.... she's got a little bit of a potbelly, which has grown since she arrived.

On the plus side, she's letting me pet her and takes treats from me with zero hesitation! She's coming along really well


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Little Robin has a new family waiting for her as soon as her quaratine is over, they've decided to name her Sarah (but spelled Cera).  So that's her final name! haha


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Artemis for a name?


----------

